# What minerals should I give my goats?



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, I live in N. Idaho and have a variety of breeds of goats. I have heard people talk about loose minerals they give to goats, and I don't know really what they are talking about. Are there some minerals I should be feeding my goats? I have non-milking does, wethers and one buck. Thank you!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Goats need quite a bit of copper that they don't get through their food supply, so you need to give them a mineral. The loose minerals are better because the goats can't get enough of what they need from a block, plus there is a lot salt in them.

I just get a cattle mineral from my feed store. I asked for the mineral with the highest copper content and that's what we use. Purina also makes a loose goat mineral that I know people here have had success with. You just leave it out free-choice. The goats will go get some when they need it.


----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you very much. Can not offering minerals cause them to become ill?


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, there are several problems associated with copper deficiency.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have been happy with Purina "wind and rain". It's an all-weather loose mineral that does not cake together, it's more like little "BB's" then powder. It costs a bit but they love it, and very little is wasted...Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

In case you newer folks have not seen this type mineral feeder, easy to make and lasts forever....Topside


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

topside1 said:


> I have been happy with Purina "wind and rain". It's an all-weather loose mineral that does not cake together, it's more like little "BB's" then powder. It costs a bit but they love it, and very little is wasted...Topside


Does TSC carry this? We don't get Purina up here in the "Yukon" (not really, just feels like it). But a TSC is opening up here in February. I would love a mineral that didn't cake. Mine is a mess right now. How is the copper content compare and the iron too?

My friend was describing that very same thing to me that she built. Now I know what she meant. That is fantastic!!! Thanks for showing us that. I am going to get someone to do those for me.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

PURINA WIND & RAINÂ® ALL SEASON 7 COMPLETE
Beef Cattle O n Pasture
INTENDED FO R FEEDING BEEF CATTLE O NLY
G UARANTEED ANALYSIS
CALCIUM (Ca), m in.............................................................................................................7.0 %
CALCIUM (Ca), m ax............................................................................................................8.4 %
PHO SPHO RUS (P), m in .....................................................................................................7.0 %
SALT (NaCl), m in ..............................................................................................................38.0 %
SALT (NaCl), m ax.............................................................................................................42.0 %
M AG NESIUM (M g), m in......................................................................................................1.0 %
PO TASSIUM (K), m in..........................................................................................................1.0 %
ZINC (Zn), m in..............................................................................................................3,700 PPM
M ANG ANESE (M n), m in..............................................................................................2,115 PPM
CO PPER (Cu), m in.......................................................................................................1,100 PPM
CO BALT (Co), m in............................................................................................................50 PPM
IO DINE (I), m in................................................................................................................115 PPM
SELENIUM (Se), m in.........................................................................................................27 PPM
VITAM IN A, m in..........................................................................................................50,000 IU/LB
VITAM IN D, m in............................................................................................................5,000 IU/LB
VITAM IN E, m in.................................................................................................................50 IU/LB
ING REDIENTS:
Dicalcium Phosphate, M onocalcium Phosphate, Processed G rain By-Products, Plant Protein Products,
Calcium Carbonate, M olasses Products, Salt, M ineral O il, Potassium Chloride, M agnesium O xide, Ferric
O xide, Vitam in E Supplem ent, Vitam in A Supplem ent, Cobalt Carbonate, M anganese Sulfate,
Ethylenediam ine Dihydriodide, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Fenugreek Flavoring, Vitam in D3
Supplem ent, Sodium Selenite.
RUM INANT M EAT AND BO NE M EAL FREE
Q UALITY CO NTRO LLED BY PURINA RESEARCH
DIRECTIO NS:
Feed free-choice continuously from a sheltered feeder to cattle on range at the approxim ate rate of 4
ounces per head per day.
W ARNING :
This product contains added copper which can be toxic to sheep. Do not allow sheep access to this
product.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

the only purina mineral available to me has something in the realm of 95% salt which is terrible. you want a mineral that has around 12-14% salt. the salt is what makes them eat the mineral so it is essential, but too much salt and they don't eat enough of it to get enough of the other minerals. a good cattle mineral would probably be fine since you don't have working goats.

topside posted at the same time - that one has 38-42 % salt and for example 1100 ppm copper. my mineral is 14% salt and 2000 ppm copper. mine has less than 1/2 the salt and almost twice as much copper. more good stuff less filler.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Crazy, TSC does not carry the mentioned brand. It's made to be moisture resistant, I've never had it cake up. It smells so good I'm thinking about trying some. High levels of copper...Above is the ingredent break-down....Topside


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Minerals can fluxuate from state to state, county to county, and even farm to farm. I recommend contacting local goat breeders and ask what they feed for minerals, and how it's working for them. Perhaps someone on HT is from your area & can help.

Here is a map that may be useful, you can go to your county and it lists various minerals & averages, mins & max's. What you feed will make a difference, also.

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html

HF


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Curly this bag is expensive but will last your small herd a long, long time especially with minimal waste....Topside


----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you all very much. I'll do some calling to see about what people in this area feed for minerals. Also, what illnesses could come from lack of minerals? I would like to know so I can keep an eye out incase I've got anything going on since I haven't been feeding minerals yet.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

ADM makes a mineral mix for goats, and Sweetlix also makes a mineral mix....one for meat goats, and one for dairy goats.


----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

The only thing available in my are is Land O' Lakes Rangeland Year Round 8 Complete. Has anyone had any experience with this brand?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

minerals (in the right balance to each other) help to build blood, enable muscle contractions, construct placentas, make milk they affect everything! and that is not an exageration. goats that do not get enough copper for instance lose pigment in their hair, develop anemia, have poor bone development.. this list goes on. Minerals must be carefully balanced. for instance too much iron reduces copper absorption. if their is more phosphorous than calcium in the diet it can cause urinary calculi (in males especially), and death from low calcium in pregnant or lactating animals. selenium is another important mineral for goats that you will hear much talk about (not that they aren't all important). inadequate levels of selenium result in weak kids at birth etc....

fyi all animals, humans included need balanced minerals in their diet. us humans have access to a wide range of food from all over the world and have a bit easier time meeting our mineral needs (if we eat healthy) than do our livestock that have all their feed brought to them or graze/browse on lands that may or may not be well mineralized or contain adequate amounts for each species hence their feeds must purposely contain adequate and balanced minerals or have them offered to them in the form of a salt mix.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

is this it? http://www.betteranimalsshowseries.com/product_pdfs/honor/Beef/Rangeland YR8 1990166.pdf
doesn't look to bad to me and probably good for non working goats at least. one thing to check is the color. I see iron oxide in the ingredients. if the mineral is reddish colored than it contains too much iron if it is grayish then you are ok _as a general rule._

by the way - ignor the the warning not to feed it to goats. that is bunk leftover from the days when people thought goats had the same requirements as sheep.


----------



## CurlyHfarm (Feb 1, 2007)

DQ said:


> is this it? http://www.betteranimalsshowseries.com/product_pdfs/honor/Beef/Rangeland YR8 1990166.pdf
> doesn't look to bad to me and probably good for non working goats at least. one thing to check is the color. I see iron oxide in the ingredients. if the mineral is reddish colored than it contains too much iron if it is grayish then you are ok _as a general rule._
> 
> by the way - ignor the the warning not to feed it to goats. that is bunk leftover from the days when people thought goats had the same requirements as sheep.



That is the one. Thanks for the color advice.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

TSC does carry a loose goat mineral but you have to badger them to get it. !st time they tried to sell me a block, 2nd time was rude, third time caught someone that knew what I was talking about said they did not have it instock but we spent 30 minutes on their computer finding it. He had to order it but got it within a week ( just so happens the only one willing to be helpful also raises goats.)
I can't seem to find it on the web site but got my bag and it is made by manna pro salt 12-14.4 copper 1350 ppm


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

topside posted at the same time - that one has 38-42 % salt and for example 1100 ppm copper. my mineral is 14% salt and 2000 ppm copper. mine has less than 1/2 the salt and almost twice as much copper. more good stuff less filler.
...........................

Yes but the whole picture may be that your copper only comes from one form copper sulfate. Copper sulfate up into the high 1000's or 2000's is meaningless. You want at least copper oxides, copper amino acids, copper chloride or chelated copper, not just copper sulfate which in high numbers does more harm to the rumen than it does improve the copper stored in the liver. 

A mineral with several forms of copper, with no iron...then deal with the rest of the numbers considering what you have wrong or right in your area. Vicki


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2005)

Speaking of rumens, you should also be giveing your goats free choice soda. I love the suggestion of asking local farmers. People on here seem to sometimes forget that we don't all live on the same farm.
Jotun


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

Vicki makes an excellent point. the ppm numbers aren't the whole story. the forms in which the minerals come and their relation to each other as well as regional needs all must be taken into consideration. I think there is alot we don't know, for instance. this states that copper oxide is virtually competley unavailable to cattle. http://www.nagonline.net/Proceedings/NAG1997/Chelated Minerals.pdf
it can be very frustrating and confusing. it also states something Ihjad not heard before, that calcium can interfere with the absorption of copper. sheesh, maybe I shouldn't be feeding so much alfalfa........ also says that copper chelate showed no increased bioavailablity over copper sulfate until it was challenged with molybendum. ok now my head is spinning.....sometimes the more you read the less you know


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

You may be able to get the BlueBonnet products in your area, or even the Cargill products. Try the archives for links to their analyses.

Even with a well-balanced mineral, you may still need to bolus for copper (copper oxide) and give Bo-Se shots for selenium.


----------



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

Does the Purina Wind and Rain mineral have enough copper for goats? And is the cal-phos 2-1?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use Cargill "Right Now" Onyx. My feed store orders it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

CurlyHfarm said:


> The only thing available in my are is Land O' Lakes Rangeland Year Round 8 Complete. Has anyone had any experience with this brand?


Do you know where "Mary's Feed" is. It had been in Newport, but has since moved to Oldtown. Heading to Newport, just past the hardware store (but before the bridge)... the sign is on the left side. I know they have Purina Goat Mineral.

I've been using SweetLix from Aslin-Finch on Hwy 2. I know they have a few different minerals.

There's a good feed store down Hwy 41. I haven't been there in a while, but it's either in Spirit Lake *or* south of that, but they were going to be opening a store in Spirit Lake. I know, not very helpful...

Liz (south of Newport)


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

So then the highly touted Sweetlix isn't that great?


----------



## Allan Mistler (Jun 1, 2004)

How does everybody feel about Manna Pro?

Goat Mineral

Crude Protein Min 4.00%
(This includes not more than 4.0% equivalent crude
protein from non-protein nitrogen)
Calcium Min 16.00%
Calcium Max 19.20%
Phosphorus Min 8.00%
Salt Min 12.00%
Salt Max 14.40%
Potassium Min 1.50%
Magnesium Min 1.50%
Copper Min 1350 PPM
Manganese Min 2750 PPM
Zinc Min 5500 PPM
Selenium Min 12 PPM
Vitamin A Min 300,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D3 Min 30,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E Min 400 IU/LB

MONOCALCIUM PHOSPHATE, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, CALCIUM CARBONATE, SALT, DISTILLERS DRIED GRAINS WITH SOLUBLES, CANE MOLASSES, VEGETABLE OIL, YEAST CULTURE, AMMONIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, POTASSIUM SULFATE, POTASSIUM AMINO ACID COMPLEX, MAGNESIUM OXIDE, MAGNESIUM AMINO ACID CHELATE, MAGNESIUM SULFATE, FERROUS SULFATE, FERROUS CARBONATE, COPPER SULFATE, COPPER AMINO ACID CHELATE, MANGANOUS OXIDE, MANGANESE SULFATE, MANGANESE AMINO ACID CHELATE, ZINC OXIDE, ZINC SULFATE, ZINC AMINO ACID CHELATE, COBALT CARBONATE, CALCIUM IODATE, SODIUM SELENITE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, SACCHAROMYCES CEREVISIA, DRIED ENTEROCOCCUS FAECIUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLIUS CASEI, DRIED LACTOBACILLIUS ACIDOPHILLUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED LACTOBACILLUS PLANTARUM FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED BACILLUS SUBTILLUS FERMENTATION PRODUCT, DRIED ASPERGILLUS ORYZAE FERMENTATION EXTRACT, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS.

FEED MANNA PRO GOAT MINERAL AT THE RATE OF Â¼ TO Â½ OUNCE PER GOAT PER DAY. IF GOAT MINERAL IS OFFERED FREE CHOICE, DAILY CONSUMPTION MUST BE MONITERED AND THE LOCATION OF THE MINERAL FEEDER MANAGED TO OBTAIN THE DESIRED Â¼ TO Â½ OUNCE DAILY FEEDING RATE. USE MANNA PRO GOAT MINERAL AS THE ONLY SOURCE OF FREE CHOICE SALT. PROVIDE PLENTY OF FRESH, CLEAN WATER AT ALL TIMES.

REMINDER: FEED IS PERISHABLE. STORE THIS PRODUCT IN A COOL, DRY AREA AWAY FROM INSECTS AND RODENTS.

WARNING: DO NOT FEED ANY PRODUCT THAT IS SPOILED, MOLDY, RODENT OR INSECT INFESTED OR ABNORMAL IN APPEARANCE OR ODOR, AS IT MAY CAUSE ILLNESS OR DEATH.

WARNING: THIS PRODUCT CONTAINS SUPPLEMENTAL COPPER, DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP OR OTHER COPPERSENSITIVE SPECIES.

www.mannapro.com.com


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I use MasterGain 12-6 Breeder. 
Copper is 3000 ppm and salt is 9.4 min - 11.4 max


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the Right Now Onyx as well.

Here's the website: http://www.rightnowmineral.com/
Although it doesn't have much information... so here are the specs...

Calcium ... Min. 13.0% Max. 15.0%
Phosphorus ... Min. 8.0%
Salt ... Min. 14.0% Max. 16.0%
Sodium ... Min. 5.3% Max. 6.3%
Magnesium ... Min. 2.0%
Potassium ... Min. 1.0%
Copper ... Min. 2,500 PPM
Iodine ... Min. 200 PPM
Selenium ... Min. 26 PPM
Zinc ... Min. 5,000 PPM
Vit A ... Min. 100,000 IU/LB
Vit D ... Min. 10,000 IU/LB
Vit E ... Min. 100 IU/LB

Ingredients:
Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, salt, Magnesium Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine, Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Selenium Yeast, Processed Grain By-Products, Animal Fat, Molasses Products, Vegetable Oil, Mineral Oil.

Feeding Directions: Provide Cargill Animal Nutrition Right Now Onyx to beef cattle at a rate not to exceed 3.5 ounces per head per day. Provide plenty of fresh, clean water at all times, Store product in a cool, dry place.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cricket


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

By analysis and ingredient list, I like the BlueBonnet Tech-Master Mineral Concentrate. We are still working on getting it up here.

http://bluebonnetfeeds.com/pdfs/TechMaster Mineral Concentrate.pdf


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If you are friegting it in you may want to purchase the concentrate, if you are purchasing it from TSC ask for the complete (complete means the salt is added to it). If you purchase the concentrate you need to mix it with 10% white stock salt by weight. 50 pounds of minerals 5 pounds of salt. Do not feed minerals to small ruminants that do not contain stock salt in them. Vicki


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Curly Top,

I just read this post...

We are just south of Newport, near Spirit Lake. Best mineral you can get your hands on around here (off the shelf) is a cattle mineral called Range Master 12-12. 120 ppm selenium (we are all very deficient in selenium here) with good copper and quality copper at that. About 14% salt.

We raise high producing Saanens as well as meat goats (Boers) and we have no health problems to speak of and very robust animals that do very well for us here at home as well as in the show ring. Many people around these parts have asked me what we use and were all very happy when they switched to the 12-12. Much better than Sweetlix (which is a distant second to the 12-12).

Not as inexpensive as it used to be (freights up from Boise area) but 50 lbs for around $35.00. You buy it at the Co-op in Sandpoint.

Camille


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> If you are friegting it in you may want to purchase the concentrate, if you are purchasing it from TSC ask for the complete (complete means the salt is added to it).


We don't have TSC up here and would be freighting it in on our own with a group of other goat herders. We add sea salt to low-salt minerals.



Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> If you purchase the concentrate you need to mix it with 10% white stock salt by weight. 50 pounds of minerals 5 pounds of salt. Do not feed minerals to small ruminants that do not contain stock salt in them. Vicki


(Besides not necessarily enticing them to eat the minerals without the salt) why not? What is stock salt?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Stock salt is just white salt as far as I know.The reason you add the salt is so it will control consumption. Salt will keep the goats from overdosing themselves on the minerals. Once they eat a certain amount, salt doesn't taste good anymore.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Duh, lol. But now I'm confused because some people say they won't eat minerals without salt and others say if you don't put the salt in, they will OD. :lookout:


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Tech Master has kelp in it yeast and molassas, which goats love, and will eat it until it's gone. This is dangerous when you are talking about a mineral that contains chelated products for better absorption etc. I actually hate that anybody is allowed to sell unsalted mineral mixes to lay folks without a perscription from their vet for just this reason, it's dangerous....one of those a little bit of information being deadly in the wrong hands.

Please follow the directions exactly, is sea salt enough? Maybe you should ask the mill when you order. Vicki


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

I had forgotten one of the reasons I liked the Tech-Master was for the kelp & yeast inclusion.

I do not free-feed kelp and yeast but I do know some that do free-feed kelp. She says her whole herd adjusts fine and they do not overfeed but it sure makes me nervous!

Another gal that is studying to be an herbalist warned me about feeding kelp *at all* to pregnant does. I asked her why and she thought she remembered it was because they could get "too much iodine". OK, but can't that happen at any point in their lifecycle, not just when pregnant? She was going to check on it again for me. Meanwhile, I feed such a small amount of the kelp that I am still feeding it to my pregnant girls too.

I wonder about overdosing minerals in general, though. Can they *really* overdose if they are eating from a mineral mix? What happens to them? We are familiar with the possibility of copper toxicity in sheep but it makes me wonder what other things we should familiarize ourselves with when we're feeding undersalted minerals (I didn't remember the tech-master having NO salt, just that it was LESS salt).


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

hoofinitnorth said:


> Duh, lol. But now I'm confused because some people say they won't eat minerals without salt and others say if you don't put the salt in, they will OD. :lookout:


Well, it does both, as they crave salt. It will both cause them to eat it, and control how much they eat. 

Of course, like Vicki says, with molasses this may cause the goats to eat it without the addition of salt and well, you just never know what a goat may eat.


----------

